# Photo of Owen Aboard Kipling 1940-41



## debandjo (Aug 25, 2016)

I am looking for any relatives or friends of Owen who served on the HMS Kipling from 1940-41. I work in a shop in Windsor and some time ago we found a small black and white photograph of a group of 8 young men and on the back is the inscription "Owen aboard Kipling 1940-41". We would like to reunite this photo with its owner but have had no luck in tracing him/her. We tried a local Facebook group (which always works for lost teddies!) and the story was picked up by the local paper too but we had no response at all. I even managed to contact a guy who organises reunions in the hope that someone would recognise a face from the picture but had no luck there either. I can supply a copy of this photo if required. Any suggestions would be gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It would probably help if you could post a copy of the photograph.

This site is a veritable mine of information and contact. Good luck!


----------



## debandjo (Aug 25, 2016)

*Photo*

Hopefully I have attached a copy of the photo to this but I'm not really sure what I'm doing! Fingers crossed but if it doesn't work could somebody give me instructions please? Thanks


----------



## National Enquirer (Feb 11, 2017)

*Kipling photo*

HMS Kipling families have a yearly reunion organised by Mr Phil Brazier and are fortunate enough to have one survivor of sinking of the ship in 1942 attend.My father served on the ship during the period mentioned on the rear of the photo but he does not appear to be one of the chaps in the photo. If you are content I would suggest that you send a photo to Phil (if he is not the reunion chap you have already alluded to who you have already contacted) or I could do so on your behalf.Please let me know





debandjo said:


> I am looking for any relatives or friends of Owen who served on the HMS Kipling from 1940-41. I work in a shop in Windsor and some time ago we found a small black and white photograph of a group of 8 young men and on the back is the inscription "Owen aboard Kipling 1940-41". We would like to reunite this photo with its owner but have had no luck in tracing him/her. We tried a local Facebook group (which always works for lost teddies!) and the story was picked up by the local paper too but we had no response at all. I even managed to contact a guy who organises reunions in the hope that someone would recognise a face from the picture but had no luck there either. I can supply a copy of this photo if required. Any suggestions would be gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## debandjo (Aug 25, 2016)

*HMS Kipling photo*

Thanks for your reply, it's nice to know that the thread isn't completely dead and that there's still hope of finding the owner of this photo. Unfortunately, I have already sent a copy to Phil Brazier and he's had no luck tracing the identity of any of these men. If you have any further suggestions I would love to hear them as we seem to have run out of ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## National Enquirer (Feb 11, 2017)

So much for that idea then ! I am hoping to go to the Imperial War Museum soon to obtain a range of photos for the deployment of HMS Kipling. I expect that whilst we may be able to link images, it may not prove to be possible to establish an identity. I understand that the crew changeovers may have been fairly rapid, so any reliable crew record may be difficult if not impossible to obtain.




debandjo said:


> Thanks for your reply, it's nice to know that the thread isn't completely dead and that there's still hope of finding the owner of this photo. Unfortunately, I have already sent a copy to Phil Brazier and he's had no luck tracing the identity of any of these men. If you have any further suggestions I would love to hear them as we seem to have run out of ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## debandjo (Aug 25, 2016)

If you do have any luck, or if they have any suggestions, would you mind letting me know please?


----------



## National Enquirer (Feb 11, 2017)

Of course I will let you know if we manage to get any further.



debandjo said:


> If you do have any luck, or if they have any suggestions, would you mind letting me know please?


----------

